# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  απορια

## kostas bird

θα ηθελα να μου λυσετε την εξης απορια...οταν καποιος θελει να ζευγαρωσει καναρινι με καρδερινα η το αντιστροφο για να βγαλει(μουλο η καρδερινοκαναρο)στην διαρκεια αυτην που τα δυο πουλια θα ειναι μαζι για την αναπαραγωγη ποια τροφη τους δινουμε?δηλαδη να το θεσω και με παραδειγμα.προετοιμαζω την καναρα μου για αναπαραγωγη εφοσον εχει ετοιμασει την φωλια της  τοποθετω στο κλουβι την αρσενικη καρδερινα στο διαστημα αυτο που θα ειναι μαζι η καρδερινα θα τρωει απο την τροφη που δινω στα καναρινια μου?

----------


## ninos

φαντάζομαι, πως θα πρέπει να αραιώσεις το μείγμα των καναρινιών με κάποιο για ιθαγενή.

----------


## Steliosan

Εγω θα ελεγα ''να κατσεις στα αυγα σου'' και να ζευγαρωσεις μονο οτι λεει η φυση. ::

----------


## panos70

Κωστα μπαινεις σε βαθια νερα,και παντα δεν πετυχαινουν αυτου του ειδους οι αναπαραγωγες,αλλα αν επιμενεις να ξερεις οτι θα σε δυσκολεψει πολυ,τα παιδια που το κανουν θα σου πουνε

----------


## kostas bird

> Εγω θα ελεγα ''να κατσεις στα αυγα σου'' και να ζευγαρωσεις μονο οτι λεει η φυση.



Εγω στελιο θα ελεγα να μην κατσω στα αυγα μου επειδη το λες εσυ αλλα οταν θα το θελησω εγω! Εθεσα την απορια μου χωρις να σημαινει πως θα την κανω και πραξη απλα ρωτησα ποιος ειναι ο σωστος τροπος!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Κωστα περυσι δεν ειχες βαλει αρσενικο καναρινι με θηλυκια καρδερινα η κανω λαθος?Εγω θα ελεγα να εβαζες στην μια ταιστρα για ιθαγενή και στην άλλη καναρινιών και η καναρα θα τρωει την δικια και ο καρδερινος για το διαστημα αυτό την δικια του.

----------


## Shin Kazama

Εάν η καρδερίνα σου είναι υγιής και πυρωμένη, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση το είδος της τροφής που θα τρώει στον ένα μήνα της κοινής τους συνύπαρξης στο κλουβί (εάν τα αφήσεις μαζί) να επηρεάσει την έκβαση της προσπάθειάς σου.
Γνώμη μου είναι ότι και μόνο το μείγμα του καναρινιού να υπάρχει, δε θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα. 
Από την άλλη βέβαια (και για να μην μπαίνεις σε σκέψεις), μπορείς κάλλιστα να έχεις διαθέσιμα δύο διαφορετικά μίγματα (ιθαγενών και καναρινιού) και ας τρώει το καθένα ό,τι θέλει.

Επίσης μπορώ να σου αναφέρω εμπειρικά (χωρίς να λέω ότι αυτό είναι το σωστό) πως πριν αρκετά χρόνια που είχα ασχοληθεί για πρώτη φορά με το χόμπι, είχα βγάλει καρδερινοκάναρα ταΐζοντας αποκλειστικά και την καρδερίνα και το καναρίνι την κλασική κελαϊδίνη με τα μπισκοτάκια! Το σημαντικότερο είναι να είναι πουλάκια υγιή, πυρωμένα και ''βολικά'' (να ταιριάξουν εύκολα δηλαδή).

----------

